# Brake grind/uneven braking



## 98sentragxe (Aug 2, 2004)

First off, sorry for starting a bunch of topics. I have some time next week to spend a couple days on my car, so I want to have everything lined up.

So for background, My brakes were serviced <15k miles ago. Within the last 1-2 k miles I have been starting to feel uneven braking.

Its only noticeable when I am coming to a stop, and when I am getting to lower speeds. When my foot is on the brake from 25-75% (If i'm on it all the way, I do not get this), i can feel it brake harder at certain points in each rotation. Every time the wheel makes a revolution, it goes from braking harder(what it should be braking like) to not braking nearly as much.

From looking around here, it seems like this could possibly be part of the brake pad wearing out faster. I am not sure though as I have been unable to find anyone's description of what the brake feel is like when this is the case.


I have contemplated just ditching these brakes (I am not too mechanical, so I do not konw how serious this is). I have read up on the AD22Vf upgrade, does anyone know if these would fit under a 14" steelie? I'm assuming from what I read that it would not.

Thanks


----------



## Russel (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like warped rotors to me. just check your pads to make sure they are in good condition. not sure why you are getting the brake fade though.


----------



## 98sentragxe (Aug 2, 2004)

Russel said:


> Sounds like warped rotors to me. just check your pads to make sure they are in good condition. not sure why you are getting the brake fade though.



Its not really brake fade (well any worse than any sentra has). Its each rotation. 

I do not know brakes too well. In retrospect I should have put this in the brake section.

But each time the wheel goes around the brakes go through a cycle, hard braking, to minimal braking, and back again, all with the brake pedal depressed the same amount. As the car slows down, the cycle slows down..roughly one cycle per turn of the wheel (i'm not exactly sure on this, as I am in the car at the time.)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

.................screams to be started in the "brakes and suspension" forum.................


----------



## 98sentragxe (Aug 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> .................screams to be started in the "brakes and suspension" forum.................



Thanks for the move. I was browsing around in B14, and I forgot I shouldn't be posting it there. :newbie: 


Also to add to the description...with each "cycle" there is a grinding sound for about half the cycle. This also only happens when I'm only on the brakes 25-75%.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

got that problem on my 240. brake pads are like metal to metal... on the front it already dug into the rotor a bit.


----------



## 98sentragxe (Aug 2, 2004)

James said:


> got that problem on my 240. brake pads are like metal to metal... on the front it already dug into the rotor a bit.


That is what i am expecting to find when i check it out next week. I 'm just trying to get prepared for what I need.

If this is the case, what is the cause? Will i need to replace everything?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i have no idea what my problem is... i hate using the term warped rotors because its hard for me to believe its that easy to warp metal that thick... but it could be that.


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

James said:


> i have no idea what my problem is... i hate using the term warped rotors because its hard for me to believe its that easy to warp metal that thick... but it could be that.


Warped rotors just equals uneven surface. Getting the rotors resurfaced or just replacing them would fix that. Now, your caliper may not be releasing properly and it'll feel like the brake pads are just skimming the rotor at times instead of clamping and stopping immediately. Also, there is a grinding (for lack of a better description) sound that is associated with a messed up caliper. That could be your problem.


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

Check your rear brake pads, my car did that because i no longer had any pads on my rear drums. the same thinghappened on the front,and you will Know if it is the front pads, the grinding will be really loud, i know this because my brake's warning squeelers got bent back, so i didnt know that the pads were worn as much as they were, and went from pad to metal, real quick like.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

98sentragxe said:


> First off, sorry for starting a bunch of topics. I have some time next week to spend a couple days on my car, so I want to have everything lined up.
> 
> So for background, My brakes were serviced <15k miles ago. Within the last 1-2 k miles I have been starting to feel uneven braking.
> 
> ...


First there is a bunch of room between my AD22VF's and my 15 inch rims, thats not to say your will be ok but I did read on the forum a comment that Nissan 14 inch Alloy's were OK. 
Second assuming you are talking about a little noise, grinding when pad is gone is very loud, then the rotor just need re-surfacing. The problem is temp cycling a cast metal (Iron?) rotor, and cast metal (Iron) isn't stable. (Last time i looked these were still cast). My experience on a Subaru Legacy was the rotors kept warping till they were turned away, then the dealer gave me new ones under warrantee and I never had the problem again till car died. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

IanH said:


> First there is a bunch of room between my AD22VF's and my 15 inch rims, thats not to say your will be ok but I did read on the forum a comment that Nissan 14 inch Alloy's were OK.


You can stick the AD22VF calipers under the NX2000 14" alloy wheels. They have a special inner rim shape which prevents the caliper from scraping on the wheel. I've been looking for a set of nice light 14's with the same inner rim shape myself, and so far, haven't been able to find any other 14" wheels which have the same inner rim shape.


----------



## 98sentragxe (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for your help guys.

I got it fixed. For anyone who has this problem, it ended up being a very warped front drivers side rotor. It also looked like at some point something got stuck between the pad and the rotor because there were deep grooves cut into the rotor.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Me too. Replaced all four rotors and pads on all four corners with metal masters and now the sound is gone and stopping is amazing.

In my case the previous owner resurfaced it by taking almost a mm off each sied of the rotor... i think this led to the rotors being warped because they looked paper thin after that.


----------

